# PHP5.6 in Plesk Onyx 17.8 unter Debian 9?



## Shorty1968 (18. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Debian 9 vServer PHP5.6 Installiert,aber ich bekomme es nicht hin in Plesk Onyx 17.8 unter *Komponenten hinzufügen oder entfernen* zur Installation
angeboten zu bekommen.

Was muss ich machen um es in Plesk auswählen zu können?


----------



## Shorty1968 (18. August 2019)

Wie bekomme ich die genauen Pfsde raus die ich hier angeben soll,so das es auch wirklich die sind die rein müssen?

```
Register the new PHP version in Plesk:
# /usr/local/psa/bin/php_handler --add -displayname <NN> -path <path to php cgi> -phpini <path to php.ini> -type <php handler> -id <NN-custom> -clipath <path to php cli>
where
```


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. September 2019)

Ich hoffe das hier jemand rein schaut und mir helfen kann,ich habe nun etwas gefunden mit dem sich PHP5.6 inkl Plesk Installieren lässt.
Das Problem ist nur wenn ich es Installiere und es zur Anwendung kommt,legt es die ganzen anderen Webseiten auf dem Server lahm,sie sind dann nicht mehr erreichbar und ich finde das Problem welches das verursacht nicht.

```
apt install apt-transport-https lsb-release ca-certificates -y
wget -O /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/php.gpg https://packages.sury.org/php/apt.gpg
echo "deb https://packages.sury.org/php/ $(lsb_release -sc) main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/php.list

apt-get update
apt-get install php5.6 php5.6-fpm php5.6-cgi php5.6-mysql php5.6-xsl php5.6-xml php5.6-tidy php5.6-recode php5.6-mcrypt php5.6-mbstring php5.6-intl php5.6-gd php5.6-curl php5.6-json php5.6-imagick php5.6-bcmath php5.6-readline php5.6-sqlite3

plesk bin php_handler --add -displayname "5.6 by sury.org" -path /usr/bin/php-cgi5.6 -clipath /usr/bin/php5.6 -phpini /etc/php/5.6/cgi/etc/php.ini -type cgi -id "php56-cgi"
plesk bin php_handler --add -displayname "5.6 by sury.org" -path /usr/bin/php-cgi5.6 -clipath /usr/bin/php5.6 -phpini /etc/php/5.6/cgi/etc/php.ini -type fastcgi -id "php56-fastcgi"
plesk bin php_handler --add -displayname "5.6 by sury.org" -path /usr/sbin/php-fpm5.6 -clipath /usr/bin/php5.6 -phpini /etc/php/5.6/fpm/etc/php.ini -type fpm -service php5.6-fpm -poold /etc/php/5.6/fpm/pool.d -id "php56-fpm"
```


----------

